
Super Tux Kart – Linux racing game - ashitlerferad
https://supertuxkart.net/
======
missblit
Linux had a pretty strong amateur game scene back in the day before Steam came
along. I spent so much time trying out different games from The Linux Game
Tome.

SuperTuxKart is one of those games that has been in development for years and
years. It was originally forked from TuxKart by passionate people with overly
optimistic plans. Looks like it's come a long way now though.

Another similar project is
[https://www.supertux.org/](https://www.supertux.org/).

Tux Racer is another notable Tux game, but it's commercial fork meant it felt
less collaborative than the others.

~~~
Fnoord
Icculus.org's Ryan C. Gordon was instrumental for the Icculus community, many
(proprietary) ports of software and Loki Software. For some history on Linux
gaming, see his Wikipedia entry [1].

There have been fantastic games and emulators (and Wine) for Linux, its only
getting better and better. Back in the days I played the original Counter
Strike in Wine and it ran more stable than Windows 9x. I remember playing Dune
2 in Dosbox. I played Tetrinet in Gtetrinet. And something simple as Mahjong
was part of Gnome and KDE.

The problem has always been that particular games didn't work on Linux, and
that's now less and less, mainly thanks to Steam and Proton, and the long
breath of Wine/Codeweavers itself. The only reason I currently use Windows to
game is that in World of Warcraft I use a repeater (so that when I press '1'
it spams '1'). I'm unable to get that to work on Linux, it works with
AutoHotKey.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_C._Gordon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_C._Gordon)

~~~
rzzzt
Props for mentioning Icculus. I always wanted to play with Black Shades at the
time, but the display adapter just wouldn't cooperate:
[http://icculus.org/blackshades/](http://icculus.org/blackshades/)

(I also vaguely remember a single-file Quake 3 installer from the era which
started as a shell script, but snipped itself off from the beginning when run
and continued on as a binary archive. It was interesting to peek into it with
a text viewer, only to see the readable part randomly devolve into garbage.)

------
mlacks
It would be cool to see - like it’s console-karting counterparts - characters
from the universe of the hardware. I realize Linus Torvalds isn’t licensable
IP, but would love to see him throw bananas out back for Stallman to avoid. I
wonder what other “characters” would fit in

~~~
Shared404
> I wonder what other “characters” would fit in

Possibly ESR, I don't know about any others.

~~~
fsflover
Bill Gates and Jobs I guess.

~~~
bluedino
I remember some sort of space invaders clone with the enemies being Bill gates
heads and Microsoft logos back in the late 90’s Linux games

~~~
rzzzt
xbill? You have to keep "clean" a bunch of computers in it from alternative
(from Linux' POV) operating systems.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBill](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBill)

------
0XAFFE
At my current company we play the "soccer" mode after the sprint planing and
we have so much fun.

Whats really nice that it is cross platform and has very low requirements, so
it runs on every computer without a hitch and there is no excuse to ditch the
little round.

------
muterad_murilax
The problem I have with this game (other than it being a shameless rip-off of
Super Mario Kart) is that all in-game character models look so utterly
lifeless.

------
lmedinas
This brings me good memory from early 2000 where this game was one of the
first who had good 3D support back then and it was kinda of a benchmark to
test if 3D acceleration was working under Linux. Good old times.

Congrats to the developer and thank you for those great moments of fun.

------
drunkpotato
This game is pretty charming and fun. My young kids love it, and it's great to
play with them. It works with my xbox 360 usb controller with no setup
required.

------
tobyhinloopen
I bet this game was only built as “See? You can game on Linux” and it just
stuck around

~~~
sukilot
[deleted]

~~~
tomc1985
Maybe the 1.0 release. But now I see a "Story Mode", locked characters, and
lots more game-y stuff

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
I wonder if "Story Mode" is like Diddy Kong Racing with an overworld hub, or
more like F-Zero GX's "Just races but with the occasional dialogue/cutscene
inbetween."

~~~
drunkpotato
There is an overworld you drive around with various races you can enter, some
of which are locked off until you've accumulated enough wins.

------
aasasd
What baffles me is that there aren't any (widely known) mods to turn STK
gameplay into something else, like NFS or Wipeout. I've seen one vid on
YouTube about increasing karts' speed, which proves that it's at least
possible (rather obviously with an open-source game). Maybe the physics engine
doesn't lend itself to that, dunno.

~~~
bArray
IMO the tough part isn't in finding some game/physics engine (there are many
out there), but in getting/creating suitable assets.

~~~
aasasd
Yeah, but there are plenty of additional cars and tracks for STK, and I think
it's got some workflow for converting models from Blender (you can certainly
convert tracks, which some people used to create maps of real places).

------
haunter
And there was Tux Racer too from 2000. Dead but stil works fine
[http://tuxracer.sourceforge.net/](http://tuxracer.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
monadic2
I probably put hundreds of hours into this game!

------
based2
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=SuperTux...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=SuperTuxKart-1.2-Released)

------
xellisx
Anyone know if the online multiplayer is up to snuff yet?

------
agustif
Would this run on my rPi 4 with 8gb of ram?

~~~
monocasa
I've run it on a Pi2. Pi4 should be fantastic.

------
santoshalper
Linux Gaming is the equivalent of Christian Rock.

~~~
Shared404
Check out Proton. Linux can run almost any windows game at this point.

On the subject of Christian Rock, check out Skillet.

~~~
lmedinas
It can run some games but it still has issues with multiplayer games mainly
due to anti-cheating.

Sadly Vulkan has not really took off as being a major multi platform graphics
API which would be the right approach to bring more games to Linux.

~~~
monadic2
True, but that's just a small subset of even PC gaming.

